# What do you about Hurricanes?



## eric-the-red (Nov 11, 2012)

As I think about spending the next part of my life cruising the carribean, I'm wondering how to handle hurricanes. I imagine you can't always run from them and so end up having to ride them out. Do you stay on the hook, look for a haul out...what works, what doesn't? 

I actually rode out Hurricane Isabel in 2003 aboard my 34' Cruisers powerboat on the intercoastal waterway and had a ball. But I had the absolute perfect circumstances - was living aboard in the Albemarle Sound in Elizabeth City NC, had plenty of warning it was coming, and was able to get into the ICW, tie up under a bridge, so I was perfectly protected from the storm surge, wind, waves and debris. I had it much better than those in houses for a few weeks since I had a genset, power, refrigeration, etc. 

But I also know, had I left my boat at the dock, it would have been destroyed as the dock was pretty much totalled. So while I totally had a ball, I also came away with a serious respect for the power of a Hurricane...Isabel was only a Cat 1. 

I imagine sailing in the carib would put you in a far more vulnerable situation. So curious to know what I should plan on.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Eric,

You avoid hurricane areas in hurricane season.
In the Caribbean the cost of Panama, Columbia and Venuzalea are safe.
Trinidad is safe-ish
Grenada gets hurricanes but not often and it's not far to escape to the coast of Trinidad or Venuzalea.

Sure you can anchor out in one. Wanna die?

My advice is always sail in the right season. So if you are in a hurricane area before the season starts make sure you are out by the beginning of the season.
No ifs, buts or maybe's. Death is permanent.

There are places to put your boat inside hurricane areas, some marinas should be pretty safe... But on a tight budget you can't do that.
Some areas you can haul out and they dig your boat not a trench.... Expensive and you can't sail, and its too hot.

So have a look at Grenada. Hundreds of cruisers go there each year. Or maybe Columbia. Girls are pretty there, so they tell me...

All the best,


Mark


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Be south of Martinique for the whole season. Although there are places in Martinique that MIGHT be OK in a CAT 1/2
Grenada for peak season.
ALWAYS be prepared to move at short notice. 6 hour max.
ALWAYS check the weather daily.
ALWAYS know where the closest hurricane hole is AND GET THERE EARLY. 

That is my plan and so far so good although I did get caught out by Tomas.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Braver than me.
Martinique has been hit by 48 hurricanes in the last 140 years. Plus twice this year, wasn't it? One hit St Lucia which is right next door and the escape route...
So better be a fair way south of Martinique.

But it's the last French island so stock up on food and wine, restaurants etc... Lol


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Sail in the Pacific.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

tomperanteau said:


> Sail in the Pacific.


Still need to keep moving in the Pacific for tropical Cyclones. SE Asia working good for us. Now just moving for the seasonal monsoon change.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

New England is the place to be during hurricane season. If you're all that and a bag of chips, it's about a two week sail direct from the Caribbean, or take your time and poke up the coast.

However, we've had a few near misses these past few years. If you have time, you can usually get to a number of good hurricane holes.

Here's an idea. Come to NE during hurricane season to buy your boat, then sail it from here to the Caribbean. I think boats are rumored to be less expensive on the East Coast and you skip the beat to Panama and the high cost of the canal.


----------



## eric-the-red (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok, so plan your whole travel schedule to not be in Hurricane area during hurricane season. But since you could still end up in a hurricane's path, as they sometimes reach all the way up the east coast and I imagine maybe dip south sometimes, 

if you knew one was headed at you and you couldn't avoid it, what would you do? Anchor and stay on the boat, anchor and go to shore, mooring ball, pull out and bury? What's the best option?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

eric-the-red said:


> ....if you knew one was headed at you and you couldn't avoid it, what would you do? Anchor and stay on the boat, anchor and go to shore, mooring ball, pull out and bury? What's the best option?


That's like asking what the best booze to bring might be. Everyone will have an opinion.

For starters, the insurance companies wager that being on the hard is your best bet. However, they may be gambling on the overall average, not necessarily what is best for a direct hit. They are protecting nearby boats that would survive on stands, but could float over the pilings if left in the water. I haul out about five days in advance, when the odds are higher that I will get high winds and surge, rather than a direct hit.

A good mooring would do well in a well protected hurricane hole, but good luck finding one.

If I were cruising, I would find a serious hurricane hole (there are several around here) and drop a grossly oversized Rocna or Manson anchor on every inch of heavy chain I had. This setup should be standard for cruising anyway. If the 'cane was actually barreling down about a day out, when landing is very accurate, I would leave her there, go ashore, and hope for the best.


----------



## eric-the-red (Nov 11, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> That's like asking what the best booze to bring might be. Everyone will have an opinion.


Well, that's kind of the point of asking a question in an online forum.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"Sail in the Pacific. "
Right. Then you may get clocked by a cyclone or a typhoon, but *never* by a hurricane.
Tsunami anyone? <G>


----------



## xymotic (Mar 4, 2005)

What to do? GTFO


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Another thought. Most marinas around here have a hurricane haul out list that you must get on early in the season to insure they can get you out. In the short period of time, they just can't get everyone out. 

A smaller boat would have more options, but you would find yourself scrambling. I guess, on a limited budget, this isn't much of an option anyway.

Just about any New England cruising guide will tell you where the hurricane holes are for highly protected anchoring. Or just ask here, if you see one coming. Its hard to imagine you could be more than a day (probably much less) away from one at any time and we usually get 5 days notice of a real threat. 

If you're hunkered down in one, sails stripped, and decked buttoned down and she looks like she will hit, then grab a bag of clothes, catch a train and get out of dodge. This is what insurance is for, which will also be much cheaper if you get above the Carolinas from July through Oct.


----------



## mdi (Jan 15, 2009)

Never having been through one on a boat and having read others accounts of being on a boat, most say they would not stay on the boat again. 

It is hard to leave one's home but it would be good to live to fight another day so to speak. So I think I would secure the boat on the hard if possible, but unlikely as everyone else will be doing that as well, then if unavailable secure her in as safe a mooring as I can and then get me and my crew on high land.

Most of the damage I have observed in the local area of Pensacola is due to one vessel slamming into another, boats slammed into pilings or blown off of lifts. The majority of the damage from the wind was canvass and such, no sinkings due to wind and rain.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

hellosailor said:


> "Sail in the Pacific. "
> Right. Then you may get clocked by a cyclone or a typhoon, but *never* by a hurricane.
> Tsunami anyone? <G>


Yep! All kinds of stuff happening in the Pacific as well. We sailed down to New Zealand in 01 to get out of the "cyclone, Typhoon" season. dodged an early Season Cyclone " in Vanuatu" in 06. Weathered another close one in Townsville, QLD, Australia in 08 and another really close call in Palawan, Phillipines in 2010.. so yeah tell me how much safer the Pacific is....We aborted out trip to Japan after the Tsunami, tidal wave and Nuclear disaster in Japan.... Best you wannabees stay home with your apps......Oh yeah, we will suffer with Thai curry, prawns on the BBQ, bar girls and the other delights of a Hurricane, typhoon free Asai, Yes we will be getting out of dodge on the tsunami warnings from the earthquakes in Sumatra...Geez, and all the things I've got worry about...


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

First, forget the notion that there are safe "hurricane holes" out there. After you and a couple of dozen other boats have set your gear and snuggle down to wait for the weather to deteriorate, all the local boats, cargo, fishing, tour, etc. will rush in at the last moment and drop some anchors. The crew will often leave the boats and you will be looking for another anchorage pretty late in the game.
We spent this hurricane season in Grenada and it's a blast. Hundreds of boats, lots to do, planned events (like 1/2 price pizza nights) or not, hiking trails etc. and overall, it's pretty inexpensive.
Should a hurricane threaten Grenada (it happens a few times a century), Trinidad is only 80 miles away and they've never had a hurricane, I believe.
Both Grenada and Trinidad are considered to be hurricane safe by most insurance companies.
Dockside is not generally a safe place to be in any storm beyond low cat 1; many will give you the boot anyway.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Is Antigua OK. ? Should be south enough. What's the harbor like?
Any experience with the Jordan series drogue being caught out.
What do you guys use for snubbers if you're stuck in harbor swinging on chain? 
Thought most insurances require you be north of Ga during hurricane season.
Watch the weatherfax and 96h prediction but gonna catch weather some time.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

outbound said:


> Is Antigua OK. ? Should be south enough. What's the harbor like?
> .


No Antigua is not safe at all. It's right in the middle of the zone. It's is definitely not south enough.
Nelson's Dockyard would be a good place to have the boat in a hurricane however all spots there are reserved before the season starts. There is a committee that operates it. As I understand it the folks there will not be happy if some other boat has nicked their emergency mangrove location.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Tx.


----------

